# Fattening through sex??



## The Unholy Detriment (Sep 16, 2008)

Can anyone suggest some good stories where the protagonist(s) get fat from having sex?

If not, could someone write one?


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28528


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Sep 24, 2008)

There's also Growing Passions by R.B. Lawrence.


----------

